# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Festa e Theofanisë së Zotit - Uji i Bekuar - 6 janar

## Albo

**  Theofania e Shenjtë (Epifania): Pagëzimi i Zotit Tonë dhe Shpëtimtarit Jezu Krisht

    *  I Nderuari Makarius i Malit te Shenjtë (1431)*

Theofania eshte Festa qe i shfaq botes Trinine e Tereshenjte nepermjet Pagezimit te Zotit(Mt 3:13-17; Mk 1:9-11; Lk 3:21-22). Zoti At foli nga qielli per Birin, i Biri qe u pagezua nga Shen Joani Pararendesi dhe nga Shpirti i Shenjte qe zbriti mbi Birin ne formen e nje pellumbi. Qe nga kohet e hershme kjo Feste u quajt Dita e Ndriçimit ose Festa e Dritave, duke qene se Zoti eshte Drite dhe u shfaq per te ndricuar "ata qe ishin ulur ne erresire" dhe "ne zonen e hijes se vdekjes" (Mt 4:16), dhe te shpetoje racen e rrezuar njerezore me ane te hirit.

Ne Kishen e hershme ishte tradite qe te pagezoheshin katekumenet(kandidatet per tu pagezuar) ne Mbremesoren e Theofanise, ne menyre qe Pagezimi te shfaqet si nje ndricim shpirteror i njerezimit.

Origjina e Festes se Theofanise shkon mbrapa ne kohet Apostolike, dhe zihet ne goje ne Kushtetutat Apostolike (Libri V:13). Prej shekullit te dyte kemi deshmine e Shen Klementit te Aleksandrise ne lidhje me kremtimin e Pagezimit te Zotit, dhe naten e vigjiljes perpara kesaj Feste.

Kemi edhe nje dialog te shekullit te trete ne lidhje me sherbimet e Theofanise midis martirit te shenjte Hipolitus dhe Shen Grigor Çudibërësit. Ne shekujt qe erdhen me pas, nga shekulli i katert dhe deri me te nentin, te gjithe Etërit e medhenj te Kishës: Grigor Theologu, Joan Gojarti, Ambrozi i Milanit, Joani i Damaskut, shkruajten komente ne lidhje me Festen e Theofanise.

Murgjit Josif dhe Studite, Theofani dhe Bizantios, kompozuan pjesen derrmuese te muzikes liturgjike te kesaj Feste, qe kendohet ne sherbimet Orthodhokse edhe sot e kesaj dite. Shen Joani i Damaskut that se Zoti u pagezua, jo sepse ai kish nevoje per pastrimin e mekateve, por "per te varrosur mekatin njerezor me uje", te pembushe Ligjin, te shpalose misterin e Trinisë së Shenjtë, dhe ne fund, te shenjteroje "natyren e ujit" dhe te na ofroje ne formen dhe shembullin e Pagëzimit.

Ne Festen e Pagezimit te Krishtit, Kisha e Shenjte shpall besimin tone ne misterin me sublim, te pakuptueshem nga intelekti njerezor, qe eshte Zoti ne tre Persona. Na meson qe te rrefejme dhe lavderojme Trinine e Shenjte, nje ne Esencë dhe te Pandashme. Ekspozon dhe hedh poshte gabimet e mesimeve te hershme qe u perpoqen te shpjegonin Krijuesin e botes me ane te arsyes dhe ne terma njerezore.

Kisha na tregon se sa e nevojshme eshte Pagëzimi per besimtaret ne Krisht dhe na frymezon me nje ndienje te mirenjohjes se thelle per ndricimin dhe purifikimin e natyres sone plot mekat. Kisha ne meson se shpetimi yne dhe pastrimi nga mekati eshte i mundur vetem fale fuqise se hirit te Shpirtit te Shenjte, prandaje shte e nevojshme qe ti ruajme me dinjitet keto dhurata te hirit te Pagëzimit te shenjte, duke e mbajtur paster kete veshje te pacmuar, sepse "Sepse të gjithë ju që jeni pagëzuar në Krishtin, Krishtin keni veshur." (Gal 3:27).

----------


## Albo

*PJESË NGA LITURGJIA HYJNORE NË KËTË DITË TË SHENJTË*

_Zëri i Perëndisë dëgjohet fort mbi gjithë ujrat: Hajdeni të gjithë të merrni Shpirtin e urtësisë, Shpirtin e të kuptuarit, Shpirtin e frikës ndaj Zotit, nga Krishti i cili na u shfaq. [2X përsëritet]
Sot natyra e ujrave u shënjtërua dhe Jordani(lumi) u nda më dysh: e ndali burimin e ujrave të tij teksa shikon të Zotin që lan Veten.[2x perseritet]
O Mbreti Krisht, Ti erdhe në lumë si njeri dhe me mirësine Tënde pranove pagëzimin e një sherbetori për hir të mëkateve tona nga duart e Pararendësit (Joan Pagëzorit), Ti që e do njerëzimin. [2x përsëritet]
Lavdi Atit dhe Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë tani e përherë e në jetë të jetëve. Amin.
Me zërin e dikujt që bërtiste në një vend të shkretë "Përgatisni rrugën e Zotit", Ti erdhe O Zot, në formën e një shërbetori, të pamëkat, që iu kërkua të pagëzohet. Ujrat të panë Ty dhe u tremben. Pararendësin e zunë të dridhurat dhe bërtiti me të madhe: Si mund të ndricojë llamba Dritën? Si mund të vërë shërbetori duart mbi të Zotin? O Shpëtimtar që merr me vete mëkatet e botës, më shënjtëro mua dhe ujrat._





> 3 Ju do të merrni me gëzim ujin nga burimet e shpëtimit. 
> 4 Atë ditë do të thoni: "Kremtoni Zotin, thërrisni emrin e tij, i bëni të njohura veprat e tij midis popujve, shpallni që emri i tij është i lartësuar.
> 5 Këndojini lavde Zotit, sepse ka bërë gjëra të madhërishme; kjo të dihet mbi gjithë tokën.
> 6 Bërtit dhe ngazëllohu nga gëzimi, o banore e Sionit, sepse i madh është i Shenjti i Izraelit në mes tuaj".






> 9 Dhe ndodhi në ato ditë që Jezusi erdhi nga Nazareti i Galilesë dhe u pagëzua nga Gjoni në Jordan.
> 10 Dhe menjëherë, kur po dilte nga uji, pa se qiejtë po hapeshin dhe Fryma po zbriste mbi të si një pëllumb.
> 11 Dhe një zë erdhi nga qielli: ''Ti je Biri im i dashur në të cilin jam kënaqur.

----------


## Albo

*Ligjërimi ne Ditën e Pagëzimit të Krishtit*

_Shën Joan Gojarti,
Kryepeshkopi i Konstandinopojës_

Na duhet qe te themi dicka ne lidhje me festen e sotme. Shume i kremtojne ditet e festave dhe e dine se ne cilat dite jane, por shkakun se perse u vendosen si festa shume pak e dine. Pra, qe festa e sotme quhet Theofani te gjithe e dine por se cfare eshte Theofania nuk e dine. Dhe kjo eshte per te ardhur turp, vit per vit e festoni festen dhe nuk dine arsyen e saj. 

Pike se pari, eshte e nevojshme qe te themi se nuk eshte vetem nje Theofani, por dy: ajo aktuale, qe ka ndodhur tashme, dhe e dyta ne te ardhmen, e cila do te ndodhi me lavdi ne fund te botes. Per kete qe festojme sot dhe per ate te dyten do te mesoni sot nga Pavli, i cili kur diskutonte me Titus, flet per te tashmen: _"Sepse hiri shpëtues i Perëndisë iu shfaq gjithë njerëzve, dhe na mëson të mohojmë pabesinë dhe lakmitë e botës, sepse ne rrojmë me urtësi, me drejtësi dhe me devotshmeri në këtë jetë"_ -- dhe per te ardhmen: _"duke pritur shpresën e lume dhe të shfaqurit e lavdisë të të madhit Perëndi dhe të Shpëtimtarit tonë Jezu Krisht"_(Tit 2:11-13). Dhe nje profet flet per kete me vone: _"Dielli do të shndërrohet në terr dhe hëna në gjak, para se të vijë dita e madhe dhe e tmerrshme e Zotit_(Joel 2:31). Pse nuk u konsiderua dita qe lindi Krishti si Theofani, por u zgjodh dita qe Ai u pagezua? Kjo dita e sotme eshte dita ne te cilen Ai u pagezua dhe shenjteroi natyren e ujit. Fale kesaj dite, te gjithe ata qe marrin ujin e cojne ate ne shtepi per ta mbajtur gjate gjithe vitit, sepse sot ujrat jane shenjteruar. Nje fenomen i dukshem ndodh: keto ujra te mbushura sot nuk prishen ne esencen e tyre me kalimin e kohes per nje, dy apo tre vjet, por qendrojne te paprishura dhe te fresketa, dhe pas nje kohe te gjate ngelen po i njejti uje sikur ta kishit mbushur sot nga burimi.

Pse pra quhet kjo dite Theofani? Sepse Krishti e beri Veten e Tij te njohur per te gjithe, jo kur lindi, por kur Ai u pagezua. Deri ne kete dite Ai nuk ishte i njohur per njerezit. Dhe qe ta kuptoni qe Ai nuk njihej nga njerezit deri ne kete dite, degjoni se cfare thote Joan Pagezori: _"Ne mesin tuaj qendron Ai te cilin ju nuk e njihni"_ (Jn.1:26). A nuk eshte befasues fakti qe njerezit nuk e njihnin Ate, kur edhe vete Joan Pagëzori nuk e njihte Ate deri ne ate dite? _"Dhe unë nuk e njihja"_,- tha ai,- _"por ai që më dërgoi të pagëzoj në ujë, më tha: "Ai, mbi të cilin do të shikosh se zbret Fryma dhe qëndron mbi të, është ai që pagëzon me Frymën e Shenjtë"_(Jn. 1:33). Nga keto qe thame del qarte se ka dy Theofani dhe se Krishti vjen per pagezim, por se ne cilin pagezim, eshte e nevojshme qe ti mesojme te dyja mire. Ne fillim eshte e nevojshme qe te shprehim dashurine tone per Theofanine e dyte ne menyre qe te mesojme per te paren. Ka patur edhe nje pagezim hebraik, qe pastronte nga papastertite e trupit por qe nuk i hiqte mekatet. Pra, kushdo qe bente tradheti bashkeshortore, apo bente vjedhje, apo bente nje lloj paudhesie, nuk e clironte ate nga faji. Por kush prekte kockat e te vdekurve, kushdo qe shijonte ushqime te ndaluara me ligj, kushdo qe afrohej dhe ishte i infektuar, kushdo qe shoqerohej me lebroze, keto papasterti i pastronte - kushdo qe lahej me uje, ishte i papaster deri ne mbremje, pastaj pastrohej. Ne Shkrimin e Shenjte shkruhet _"Kushdo që prek shtratin e tij do të lajë rrobat e tij dhe do të lahet me ujë, dhe ka për të qënë i papastër deri në mbrëmje"._(Lev 15:5, 22:4) Kjo nuk vlente per mekatet apo ndotjet, por meqe hebrejte nuk ishin perfekte, Zoti i udhezoi qe nga fillimi qe te ndiqnin me nje devocion te madh dhe me rregulla strikte gjerat e rendesishme.

Pagezimi i hebrejve nuk te clironte nga mekatet por vetem nga papastertite e trupit. Kjo nuk eshte e vertete per pagezimin tone: eshte shume here me sublim dhe manifeston nje hir te madh, i cili na cliron nga mekati, na pastron shpirtin dhe na dhuron dhuratat e Shpirtit. Edhe pagezimi i Joan Pagezorit ishte shume here me sublim se pagezimi i hebrejve, por me i paket se pagezimi yne: ishte si nje urre midi dy pagezimeve, qe bente te mundur kalimin nga i vjetri tek i riu. Prandaj Joan Pagezori nuk na udhezoi vetem qe te ruheshim nga papastertite e trupit, por se bashku me to ai na paralajmeroi dhe keshilloi qe te hiqnim dore nga punet e keqija dhe te benim pune te mira dhe te kishim besim ne shpresen e shpetimit fale puneve te mira, dhe jo ne lajret dhe pastrimet e ndryshme me uje. Joani nuk tha: lani rrobat, lani trupin dhe do te pastroheni, me cfare? _"Jepni pra fryte të denja të pendesës!"_(Mt 3:8). Duke qene se ishte me shume per hebrejte se sa per ne, pagezimi i Joanit nuk jepte Shpirtin e Shenjte dhe nuk dhuronte faljen e mekateve me anen e hirit. Jepte urdherimin e pendimit, por ishte i pafuqishem per te lare mekatet. Prandaj Joani tha gjithashtu: _"Unë po ju pagëzoj me ujë, për pendim; por ai që vjen pas meje është më i fortë se unë, dhe unë nuk jam i denjë as të mbaj sandalet e tij; ai do t'ju pagëzojë me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me zjarr"_ (Mt 3:11). Eshte e qarte qe Joani nuk pagezonte me Shpirt. Por cfare do te thote kjo: "me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me zjarr"? Sillni ndermend ate dite, ne te cilen Apostujt _"Dhe atyre u dukën gjuhë, si prej zjarri, të cilat ndaheshin dhe zinin vend mbi secilin prej tyre_(Acts 2:3). Fakti qe pagezimi i Joan Pagezorit nuk jepte Shpirtin e Shenjte dhe larjen e mekateve eshte e dukshme me poshte: _"Dhe ndërsa Apollo ishte ende në Korint, Pavli, mbasi shkoi në vendet më të larta, arriti në Efes dhe, si gjeti disa dishepuj, u tha atyre: "A e keni marrë Frymën e Shenjtë, kur besuat?". Ata iu përgjigjën: "Ne as që kemi dëgjuar se paska Frymë të Shenjtë". Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Me se, pra, u pagëzuat?". Ata u përgjigjën: "Me pagëzimin e Gjonit". Atëherë Pavli tha: "Gjoni pagëzoi me pagëzimin e pendimit, duke i thënë popullit se duhet t'i besonte atij që do të vinte pas tij, domethënë Jezu Krishtit". Dhe ata, si dëgjuan, u pagëzuan në emër të Zotit Jezus. Dhe, kur Pavli vuri duart mbi ta, Fryma e Shenjtë zbriti mbi ta dhe ata folën në gjuhë të tjera dhe profetizuan"_(Vepra 19:1-6). E shikoni se sa i paplote ishte pagezimi i Joanit? Sikur pagezimi i Joanit te ishte i mjaftueshem, perse duhej atehere qe Pavli ti pagezonte perseri, dhe tu vinte duart e tij mbi ta? Duke e bere kete gje ai tregon superioritetin e Pagëzimit apostolik mbi pagezimin e Joan Pagezorit. Prej ketej jemi ne gjendje qe te bejme dallimin midis pagezimeve.

.... vazhdon

----------


## Albo

*Durrës - Festohet e kremtja e Theofanisë* 

 Kisha këtë ditë kremtoi Shfaqjen e Perëndisë në botë si Trini (Ati, Biri e Shpirti i Shenjtë) në momentin e Pagëzimit të Jisu Krishtit: Ati me anë të dëshmisë së Tij së lartazi: "Ky është biri im i dashur, në të cilin jam i kënaqur", Biri i Perëndisë i bërë njeri që po pagëzohet dhe Shpirti i Shenjte, duke zbritur në formë pëllumbi. 

 Gjithashtu Pagëzimi i  Krishtit hapi një faqe të re në historinë njerëzore. Me anë të Pagëzimit të Krishtit tregohet rëndësia dhe domosdoshmëria e pagëzimit për njerëzit, të cilët duhet të pagëzohen si me anë të ujit ashtu edhe me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. 

Pagëzimi i Krishtit është bekim dhe shenjtëri, pasi shenjtërohen të gjithë ujërat. Gëzon natyra, që me anë të shenjtërimit të ujit të shenjtërohet dhe ajo, pasi Krishti nuk u pagëzua vetëm për njerëzit, por për të gjithë krijesën, që Ai vetë krijoi me Atin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Kjo ditë është shkak pikënisjeje për një jetë më afër Krishtit, për të qenë të mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë. 

 Në këtë kremtim solemn që zhvillohet për këtë ngjarje hyjnore, historike dhe botërore, në kishat orthodhokse përveç Liturgjisë Hyjnore zhvillohet edhe Shërbesa e Shenjtërimit të Ujit, ku edhe besimtarët marrin prej këtij uji për bekim, shenjtërim, shërim sëmundjesh etj. Është bërë traditë që në vende ku ka lum, liqen ose det të bëhet edhe bekimi i ujërave të tyre, duke hedhur kryqin në to dhe të kapet nga besimtarë që hidhen në ujërat e ftohta të tyre.

Kjo festë mblodhi, në Durrës, në kishën e Shën Pavlit dhe Shën Astit qindra besimtarë orthodhoksë durrsakë dhe qytetarë të tjerë të ardhur nga Tirana dhe zonat përreth si edhe studentët e Akademisë Teologjike në Shën Vlash. Mes klerikëve dhe shumë besimtarëve ishte edhe Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili kryesoi Liturgjinë Hyjnore si edhe Shërbesën e Shenjtërimit (Bekimit) Madh të Ujit  ose të quajtur ndryshe Ajazmës.

      Në këtë kremtim merrnin pjesë Episkop Nikolla, Arkimandrit Kozma Prifti, Atë Spiro Tola, Atë Spiro Qosja, Atë Asti Beshiri, kryedhjakon Asti Bakallbashi dhe dhjakon Hektor Firoglani. Pas bekimit të ujit, klerikët dhe besimtarët u drejtuan me procesion madhështor të shoqëruar edhe nga banda filarmonike e qytetit drejt Portit të Durrësit, ku u krye edhe rituali i hedhjes së kryqit në detin Adriatik. 15 vjeçari Sofokli Xhavara kapi i pari kryqin në det, duke marrë edhe bekimin e veçantë për këtë fillimvit. 

     Në fund të Ajazmës dhe gjatë gjithë ditës besimtarët orthodhoksë dhe joorthodhoksë morën me vete ujë të bekuar, si bekim dhe shpresëtari, duke pirë nga ky ujë, duke spërkatur me të shtëpitë, dyqanet, arat etj. Këtë ujë ata e mbajnë gjatë gjithë vitit në shtëpi për bekim dhe shërim. Në fund ata uruan njëri-tjetrin edhe për një vit të bekuar.     

Thoma Çomëni

----------


## Albo

_Kur pagëzoheshe në Jordanin, o Zot për ne,
atëherë falja e Shën Trinisë kudo u shfaq,
se zëri i Atit po na dëshmonte për Ty faqeza
dhe Bir të dashur të tij po të quante, edhe
Shpirti i Shenjtë si një pëllumb, vërtetonte
çdo fjalë me siguri. O Krisht Perëndi, që u
shfaqe dhe ndriçove botën, lavdi më Ty!

(Përlëshorja)_



_U Shfaqe me lavdi, në tërë botën, edhe Drita
Jote ndriçoi mbi ne sot, pra të himnojmë
me kuptim: Erdhe dhe zbulove vetveten, O
Dritë e Paafruarshme. 

(Shkurtorja)_


_Zëri i Zotit po thërret mbi ujërat e thotë: Ejani
të gjithë, merrni Shpirtin e urtësisë, Shpirtin
e kuptimin dhe Shpirtin e frikës së Perëndisë,
Zotit Jisu Krisht që u shfaq në Jordan.

Sot bekohet natyra e ujërave, sot Jordani po
hapet më dysh dhe valët e tij po qëndrojnë,
duke parë Zotin të pagëzohet.

Si njeri erdhe në lumë, o Mbreti ynë Jisu
Krisht, edhe kërkon të pagëzohesh si shërbëtor
për mëkatet tona, nga dora e Profetit
(Joan), O Njeridashës.

(Himne të Bekimit të Madh të Ujit)_

----------


## Albo

Festa e Theofanise - Ujit te Bekuar - 6 janar 2009.

Krishti u pagezua ne lumin Jordan!
Edhe ne bashke me Te!

Albo

----------


## Matrix

*Leximi nga Shkrimi i Shenjte:

Letrat e apostujve:*

_11 Sepse hiri i Perëndisë është shfaqur, duke u sjellë shpëtimin të gjithë njerëzve,
12 duke na udhëzuar që të mohojmë çka është e papërshpirtshme si edhe dëshirat e botës e të jetojmë të vetëpërmbajtur, në mënyrë të drejtë dhe të përshpirtshme në epokën e tanishme,
13 ndërsa presim shpresën e bekuar dhe shfaqjen e lavdisë së të madhit Perëndi dhe Shpëtimtarit tonë Jezus Krishtit,
14 i cili dha Veten e Vet për ne, për të na çliruar me anë të shpengimit nga çdo paudhësi dhe për të pastruar një popull, që t’i përkiste Atij dhe të ishte i zellshëm për vepra të mira.

4 Por kur u shfaq mirësia e Perëndisë Shpëtimtarit tonë dhe dashuria e Tij për njerëzit,
5 Ai na shpëtoi jo në sajë të veprave të drejtësisë që kishim bërë, por në sajë të mëshirës së Vet, nëpërmjet larjes së rilindjes dhe ripërtëritjes që jep Fryma e Shenjtë,
6 të cilin Ai e derdhi mbi ne me begati nëpërmjet Jezus Krishtit Shpëtimtarit tonë,
7 që ne, duke u shfajësuar prej hirit të Tij, të bëheshim trashëgimtarë duke pasur shpresën e jetës së amshuar._

Titit 2:11-14, 3:4-7

*Ungjilli*

_13 Pastaj Jezusi shkoi nga Galileja në Jordan te Gjoni, që të pagëzohej prej tij.
14 Por Gjoni u përpoq ta ndalonte, duke thënë: "Unë kam nevojë të pagëzohem prej Teje, kurse Ti vjen tek unë?"
15 Jezusi u përgjigj dhe i tha: "Lëre tani, sepse kështu na duhet të veprojmë që të përmbushet çdo drejtësi." Atëherë Gjoni e pranoi.
16 Jezusi, me t’u pagëzuar, u ngrit menjëherë nga uji dhe ja, qiejt u hapën dhe ai pa Frymën e Perëndisë duke zbritur si një pëllumb, që erdhi e qëndroi mbi Të.
17 Dhe ja, erdhi një zë nga qielli që thoshte: "Ky është Biri Im i dashur, tek i cili gjej kënaqësi."_

Mateu 3:13-17

----------


## ilia spiro

U shfaq tek ne Perendia Triadike

----------

Irenna (10-01-2015)

----------


## mesia4ever

Gezuar atyre qe e festojne

----------


## gjirfabe

6 Janari dita e ujit te bekuar, permbledh tre festa te rendesishme fetare: 

Adhurimin e Krishtit femije nga tre mbretrit magi, 
Pagezimin e tij ne lumin Jordan nga Johan Pagezori dhe 
Shendrimin e ujit ne vere nga Krishti ne dasmen e Kanes.


  Ne qytetin tim festat fetare te te dy feve festoheshin nga te gjithe  njerzit pa dallim. 
Respekti per njeri tjetrin ishte ne maksimum, si per  Pashke si dhe per Bajram.
 Ndoshta kjo vinte nga qe ishim te gjithe vendas,  njifeshim me njeri tjetrin si familje.

  Pra kur vinte Krishtlindja, si ne lagjen time  dhe ne lagjet e tjera , ne  femijet ,te ndare ne grupe sipas lagjeve, benim nje kuti derrase me forma te  ndryshme si nje shtepi te vogel.. e mbushnim brenda me kartolina te lindjes  se Krishtit, vinim pambuk dhe lloj lloj zbukurime si dhe brenda nga nje  kandile te ndezur me vaj dhe shkonim duke kenduar kengen: ''Ave Maria'' neper dyert e lagjes ku i lajmeronim per lindjen e Krishtit. Amvisat na prisnin ne dere dhe na mbushnin duart me arra , fruta te ndryshme , misra te zjerr dhe na jepnin dhe ndonje leke, sipas  gjendjes. Kjo ishte nje kenaqesi e madhe per boten tone kur i ndanim me njeri tjetrin "fitimet", apo, kur takoheshim me grupet e tjera dhe i pyesnim sa fituat ju apo sa ne ..pune kalamajesh.

  Grupi i pellgut tim, kishte me "te fortit ": Luke Hodon dhe Ahmet Qojlen.  Te dy me vone futbollista te degjuar, keshtu qe dilnim gjithmon me te "fituarit", e kur takoheshim ne mes te nates ne  Kishe me grupet e tjera, midis nesh keto diskutime beheshin, por te gjithe te kapelyer nga nje ndjenje; jetonim me gjithe mend lindjen e Krishtit. Me vone kur s'dilja dot me me "Yll ", se keshtu e quanim shtepizen e lindjes Krishtit, nga qe nga drita e kandilit  reflektonte ylli me bisht  vizatuar bukur brenda ne te, te gjitha keto rite i ndiqja nga penxhereja e Tetos. Hena e plote, dal ne cep te malit Tomor, i jepte nje pamje me romantike qytetit, ku ne cdo rrugice shihej shkelqimi i ketyre "Yjeve'', shoqeruar nga korri i zerave te femijve me kengen e "Ave Marise " .

  Tere ato dite qe te rrembenin ne magjine e tyre dhe te fusnin ne nje bote tjeter plot mistere per fantazine time, kaloheshin me lojra e festa te ndryshme, me vizitat e te rriturve te njeri tjetri dhe Viti i Ri qe ne i thoshim Shen Vasili, kishte bukurine e vet magjike. Ne koken tone si femije, pritej cfare do te na sillte peshqesh Shen Vasili Pemen e  vitit te ri e gjeje ne cdo shtepi, zbukuruar me copa pambuku ne vend te debores dhe me letra pundoresh sipas figurave qe deshironim. Per peme s'ishte problem se kudo, si ne mal te Gorices si dhe ne kodrat e tjera kishte sa te duash..

  Ato ta shtonin me teper imagjinaten , kur i shije ne ato mengjeze te ftohta dhjetori te mbushura e zbukuruara nga bora natyrale qe binte floke- floke siper tyre. Por kjo jo shpesh. Vertete qyteti im eshte rrethuar me male e kodra dhe Tomorri rri me debore dimer e vere, po ka dimra qe nuk bie bore, vec ka nje te ftohte qe te pret si brisk.

  6 Janari  kjo feste fetare festohej nga gjithe qyteti. I madh dhe i vogel, le te ishte bore, akull apo ngrice, dilte anes lumit, apo siper ures 2400 vjecare te Gorices, qe lidh kete lagje me qytetin apo lagjet e tjera. Hedhja e kryqit ne lume nga Dhespoti dhe te rinjte qe rrinin gati per t'u hedhur ne lume e per te gjetur kryqin.

  Te zinin te dredhurat, duke pare ato trupa lakuriq vetem me mbathje, qe rrinin te gatshem per tu hedhur  nga ura sapo te mbaronte Dhespoti meshen qe  e mbante aty larte siper ures .  Njerezit mbushnin parmaqet e lumit nga te  dy anet si dhe ura e mbushur plot me ta  . Degjonin ne heshtje meshen e  Dhespotit dhe here pas here pas here  benin kryqin, ndersa ne femijte  futshim ne mes turmes, per te qene sa me afer Dhespotit dhe ndjekjes se  ceremonise.

  Une , bashke me Lenin  Shkonim qe ne mengjes atje per te zene vendin ne  mes te ures ku do vinte Dhespoti , Dhe pse thanim se ftohti, se te ura ne  Berat thoshin plakat , ka shtepine era, po kush pyeste ne kete dite? Leni me jepte nje dorashken e saj dhe e kisha zgjidhur ejtjen e duarve nga te ftohtit dhe skuqien e tyre, duke i futur te dyja duart ne  dorashken e leshi Prisja sa vinte Dhespoti , e kjo ishte nje kenaqesi e vecante mbasi koka me binte te dora e nje ndihmesi te tij qe mbante nje tip kazani te vogel me vegje , ku brenda ne uje ishte kryqi qe do hidhej dhe nje tufe borzilok brenda, me te cilin ai shpesh na lagte  koken duke na  bekuar. Me pelqente shume veshja e Dhespotit gjithe are nga koka te kembet dhe ku s'bridhja me fantazine time gjat kohes qe ai fliste  e fliste, ne nje gjuhe te pa kuptuar per mua , keshtu qe une ndiqja vetem levizjet e tij dhe i bridhja syte nga trupat lakuriq aty posht ures , qe prisnin te hidheshin per te zene kryqin 
ne lum.

  Ne tre vjetet e fundit , ai qe e  kapte kryqin, ishte nje djale i lagjes time ,Ali Koraqe e quanin.  Aliu dhe dy te tjere, hidheshin gjithmon nga lartesia e ures dhe mbasi zhyteshin nje kohe ne ujin brisk  , te ndjekur nga qindra sy kureshtaresh, tifoza te lagjeve te ndryshme etje, dilte i pari Aliu me kryqin ne dore.

  Ne mes brohoritjeve dhe gezimit te njerezve Aliu fitimtar, vinte te  Dhespoti dhe pas pak fillonte nje ceremoni tjeter ,qe me kryqin ne nje tepsi, shkonte dere me dere te banoret e qytetit te cilet i hidhnin pare . Ne femijte sigurishte e ndiqnim nje cop rruge fitimtarin, pastaj sipas zakonit, futnim kembet ne lum dhe mbushnim nga nje shishe me uje te bekuar, se ne ate dite gjithe ujrat e botes jane te bekuara.

  Shishen e conim ne shtepi. Uji perdorej ne se kishim ndonje te semure gjat vitit ,qe lyhej me te si dhe me vezen e kuqe te te ejtes madhe , para pashkeve. Eshte nje gje per tu cuditur se si ky uje, si dhe vezet qe ngjyhen te ejten e madhe , qe ne traditen ortodokse, nje nga keto veze ruhet  ne nje vend per gjithe vitin . Uji  nuk krijojne asnje ere, apo veza qe te prishet. Te dyja , qe kur e hedhim ne nje uje te rrejedhshem pas nje viti eshte sekur e ke lyer ate cast apo dhe po ta thyesh , nuk leshon asnje ere, vec jan te thara si e verdha dhe e bardha e saj.  Keto shkencerishte mund te ken dhe ndonje spjegim , qe une kurr s'kam dashur ta di per mos humbur imazhin e nje mrekullie.


    Vitore Stefa - Leka

'

----------


## ilia spiro

Uji i shenjteruar me te cilin u pagezua ZOTI, pastrofte shpirtrat dhe trupat tane dhe i dhente fryme te re natyres dhe tere krijeses.

Gezuar festen e Ujit te Bekuar!

----------


## AnaH_M

Nese gaboi qe inkuadrohem ne teme,mund ta fshini postimin,vetem doja te dija se cfar dmth.ka kryqi qe hudhet ne uje,dhe tani dikush duhet ta gjen ate....ka ndonje shperblim ky qe e gjen kryqin? dhe ka ndodhur qe kryqi te mos gjendet,te humbet ne uje? nga rjedh kjo tradite?

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Nese gaboi qe inkuadrohem ne teme,mund ta fshini postimin,vetem doja te dija se cfar dmth.ka kryqi qe hudhet ne uje,dhe tani dikush duhet ta gjen ate....*ka ndonje shperblim* ky qe e gjen kryqin? dhe ka ndodhur qe kryqi te mos gjendet,te humbet ne uje? nga rjedh kjo tradite?


Po ka ca karamela dhe nje ASPIS  Juice i ^mos

----------


## Seminarist

> Uji i shenjteruar me te cilin u pagezua ZOTI, pastrofte shpirtrat dhe trupat tane dhe i dhente fryme te re natyres dhe tere krijeses.
> 
> Gezuar festen e Ujit te Bekuar!


Besoj se ky pastrimi e teproi pak ne Obot e Velipoje sivjet. Atyre duhet tu urojm, u largofte sa me shpejt uji, qe te merrni pak fryme e jete.

Po ty Ilia qe te vje uji tre here ne dite, natyrisht qe do e bejsh ket urim.

----------


## Seminarist

> Nese gaboi qe inkuadrohem ne teme,mund ta fshini postimin,vetem doja te dija se cfar dmth.ka kryqi qe hudhet ne uje,dhe tani dikush duhet ta gjen ate....ka ndonje shperblim ky qe e gjen kryqin? dhe ka ndodhur qe kryqi te mos gjendet,te humbet ne uje? nga rjedh kjo tradite?


Merret lehte me mend.

Kryqi eshte simbol i Krishtit dhe Jetes. Uji simbol i botes. Kryqi ne uje dmth jetesim, rijetim i botes dhe jetes te mbidheshme, pikerisht ajo cfare eshte kuptimi i Misherimit, Pagezimit, Pesimit dhe Ringjalljes se Krishtit.

Ai, zhytes, qe e gjen kete Kryq/Krisht/Jete ne uje (dmth bote, apo jeten e mbidheshme), me gjithe sakrificat e kesaj jete te simbolizuara nga veshtiresite e zhytjes ne uje t ftohte, merr si shperblim zakonisht kryqin, dmth shpetimin.

Me pak fjale, kush gjen Krishtin ne kete jete tokesore, fiton Jeten.
me nje rit kaq te thjeshte, permblidhet i gjithe UNGJILLI.

Riperjetimi i ngjarjeve biblike me ane ritesh te caktuara eshte nje tradite dhe urdherese qe ne DHV. Psh, Pashka RIPERJETOHEJ nepermjet riteve te tilla per cdo vit tek hebrejte.

VETEM ne frymen ATEISTE te protestanteve, materia u nda nga Zoti, si dy realitete te kundravena apo te pavarura, keshtu qe ritet e humben kuptimin per shume vete.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Po ty Ilia qe te vje uji tre here ne dite, natyrisht qe do e bejsh ket urim.


Ne fakt ne paguajme pompen keshtu qe uji eshte i vazhdueshem, pavaresisht se qeveria e sjell 3 here (sipas teje,se une nuk e di). Po, personalisht edhe sikur une te isha ne vend te te permbyturve do e pranoja kete urim. Po ti Sm. do e pranoje? 
Po ke te drejte ti se me sa di une ne keto zona nuk ka orthodhokse ( e kam fjalen per Obotin dhe Velipojen). Keshtu qe s`ka pse te ma marrin per ters, besoj.

----------


## Seminarist

> Ne fakt ne paguajme pompen keshtu qe uji eshte i vazhdueshem


Haha, e po, ejvalla pompes, ti qeke i lame e i shpelame edhe truperisht pervec se shpirterisht. Kshu qe Gezuar Ujin e bekuar.

Gjo me madhe pompa.

----------


## ilia spiro

Festohet me solemnitet 6 janari, Dita e Ujit të Bekuar 




  Mijëra qytetarë kanë marrë pjesë në festimet e 6 janarit, në këtë ditë kur e gjithë natyra shenjtërohet me Pagëzimin e Zotit Jisu Krisht. Dita e Ujit të Bekuar është festuar në disa qytete të vendit. Pas ceremonisë në kishë e më pas ecjes në rrugët e qytetit, kryqi është hedhur në ujë, për tu kapur nga besimtarët në Durrës, Berat, Vlorë, Gjirokastër, Pogradec si dhe qytete e zona që rrethohen nga ujërat e detit ose lumenjve. 
     Në Tiranë ceremonia është kryesuar nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili iu kujtoi shumë besimtarëve të pranishëm në këtë ceremoni që të mbajnë Dritën e Trinisë në zemrat e tyre dhe ta shpërndajnë në ambientet ku jetojnë si shpresë për të sotmen dhe të ardhmen. Që besimtarët të pajiseshin me ujë të bekuar, rreth Katedrales ishin vendosur mbi 50 rubineta, të cilët qëndruan në gatishmëri deri në orët e vona të pasdites. Ndërkohë në Elbasan, kryqi është hedhur në kompleksin e pishinave "AJEK” dhe është kapur për të katërtin vit radhazi nga i riu, Julian Juli. 
Kjo e kremte nisi që në datën 5 janar, kur kryhen Shërbesat e Orëve të Mëdha, Mbrëmësores së Madhe me Liturgjinë e Vasilit të Madh si dhe të Bekimit të Madh të Ujit, ndërsa në datën 6 u krye shërbesa e Liturgjisë së Joan Gojartit. Mjaft qartë edhe Zoti predikoi domosdoshmërinë e pagëzimit duke thënë: “kush të besojë dhe të pagëzohet do të shpëtojë” (Marku 16: 16). Edhe tek apostujt dha porosinë të predikojnë ungjillin “duke i pagëzuar në emrin e Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë” (Marku 28: 19). 
     Dita e Pagëzimit të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht shënon edhe fillimin e misionit të tij shpëtimtar. Kjo festë quhet e dritës sepse Perëndia është drita dhe Ai u shfaq te njerëzit. Ai u shfaq duke zbuluar misterin e Trinisë së Shenjtë. Ati dëshmoi se Jisui nuk është njeri i thjeshtë, por Perëndi-njeri, ku në personin e Jisuit u bashkua natyra hyjnore me atë njerëzore.
    Besimtarët, të mbledhur së bashku për të adhuruar Perëndinë, por edhe për të ndarë mesazhet e kësaj të kremteje që i jep vetë shërbesa e bekimit të ujit ose siç quhet ndryshe edhe Ajazma e Madhe, krijuan një atmosferë të vërtetë festive.

Isidor Koti

----------


## alar

> *Durrës - Festohet e kremtja e Theofanisë* 
> 
>  Në këtë kremtim solemn që zhvillohet për këtë ngjarje hyjnore, historike dhe botërore, në kishat orthodhokse përveç Liturgjisë Hyjnore zhvillohet edhe Shërbesa e Shenjtërimit të Ujit, *ku edhe besimtarët marrin prej këtij uji për bekim, shenjtërim, shërim sëmundjesh etj*. Është bërë traditë që në vende ku ka lum, liqen ose det të bëhet edhe bekimi i ujërave të tyre, duke hedhur kryqin në to dhe të kapet nga besimtarë që hidhen në ujërat e ftohta të tyre.


Aman se vetem per sherim semundjesh nuk eshte deti i Durresit ku derdhen gjith kanalet e ujerave te zeza te pallateve perqark  :buzeqeshje: 

Po kisha dhe nje pyetje: pse ketu ne itali daten 6 (epifania) e festojne me ku di un,me shtriga qe i sjellin femijeve embelsira nqs jane sjellur mire ose qymyr nqs jane sjellur keq :S.

C'lidhje kane shtrigat me kete dite?

Faleminderit per sqarimet kushdo qe ti japi

----------


## ilia spiro

Traditë e veçantë e Ujit të Bekuar në Mitropolinë e Korçës

      Uji i bekuar u festua edhe në Mitropolinë e Korçës me bukurinë dhe madhështinë e ceremonive që shoqërojnë këtë ditë. Me qindra besimtarë morën pjesë më 6 janar në festën e Ujit të bekuar. Shërbesa e Mëngjesores filloi në orën 7:30, duke vazhduar me Liturgjinë Hyjnore dhe më tej me Shërbesën e Ujit të bekuar. Shërbesat u kryesuan nga Mitropoliti i Korçës, Hirësi Joani. Pas përfundimit të shërbesave, sipas një tradite të vjetër të kësaj zone, u zhvillua ankandi i ikonave. Çdo besimtar, në mënyrë simbolike merr një ikonë për një periudhë 40 ditore dhe më pas e rikthen atë në kishë kundrejt një kontributi të hollash.Hedhja e Kryqit në ujë ishte një bekim për të gjithë besimtarët, disa prej të cilëve sfiduan edhe ujërat e ftohta për ta kapur atë. Pas kësaj ceremonie, klerikët e Korçës u shpërndanë nëpër fshatrat për të kryer këtë ceremoni edhe te banorët e këtyre zonave.
      Rreth orës 12.00, në Katedralen “Ngjallja e Krishtit” mbërriti Mitropoliti i Korçës, Imzot Joani. I gjithë populli orthodhoks, me ikona në duar, kishte dalë në breg të liqenit. Imzot Joani hodhi ujin e bekuar në liqen dhe spërkati me borzilok popullin. Më pas, ai hodhi kryqin nga lindja e liqenit dhe disa djem, pavarësisht temperaturës së ulët u kredhën në ujë për të kapur kryqin. I riu 18 vjeçar, Nikolla Petrit Gjika, kapi kryqin dhe u pasi e puthi u drejtua për tek Mitropoliti për të marrë bekimin, ndërsa i gjithë populli këndoi troparin: “Sa u pagëzuam me Krishtin, me Krishtin u veshëm…”.  
      Besimtarët uruan njëri-tjetrin për këtë ditë kaq të bekuar, që Perëndia i ka falur popullit të tij. Si bekim të kësaj dite besimtarët morën me vete me shumë shpresëtari dhuratën e veçantë të kësaj dite, ujin e bekuar për bekim në familjet e tyre. 

At Ilia Kotnani, Vasil Jovan

----------

